# colored enclosure for house Gecko



## Tonypace2009 (Jan 10, 2017)

Will a colored enclosure stress a Gecko? I have one of my little Geckos in a clear parrot food container and would like to give it a more permanent enclosure at least till its more mature in size.

This orange container was a halloween candy container that was given to me. It is about rough guess two and a half gallon container .








This is  my next to the smallest Gecko but it seems to be gaining size fairly quickly. This enclosure would be a good size for it for awhile anyway.

I have a slab of wood that I keep in the clear container but removed it before photo. This little one comes up to greet me whenever I open the enclosure.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 14, 2017)

@Tonypace2009 I'm surprised no one replied. Have you tried out the orange container? If I took a guess I would say it wouldn't overly affect the gecko, perhaps it'll be the orange "HD" sunglasses they sell for humans. I'd be curious to see if it would affect his coloration after living in there and molting though.

Great to see you made a friend of the smaller one in the process of saving them from Edward too. How is Edward doing with them in the house?


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Jan 15, 2017)

I was waiting a few days to see if any one replied that the orange enclosure was a a good idea or not. Being as no one has replied it to be a bad idea I am going to try it. I will just keep tabs that it is acting healthy eating and so on if  there are any changes I will move it back to clear enclosure. 

Orange sunglasses, My first thought is the gecko starts singing Elton John songs after to much exposure of the orange enclosure. haha

Edward has been putting a dent in our mouse population lately he was surviving out doors for almost a year  before I realized he didn't belong to anyone heard him crying under the porch one day he was really thin. I have been taking care of him going on two years now. He is definitely a hunter and goes after any thing he sees moving The geckos are in in danger outside if Edward sees them.

 My indoor cat  Missy doesn't mess with any of my little friends as long as they are  in a enclosures. If any of them get out  that changes the game completely. I used to feed a spiny lizard that used to stay in our house and Missy never tried to go after it she even watched me feed it mealworms and never messed with it.


This is the spiny lizard that I used to feed it used to come right up to me at least about 6 inches or so to my hand. This was taken with my canon point and shoot camera the lens moving in and out freaked the lizard out so I couldn't get a closer shot .


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 17, 2017)

@Tonypace2009 Might as well, let me know if it does affect it or if all is well in the container. Haha, that would be a sight to see and hear for sure. Hopefully without the container being star shaped or covered in glitter you won't hear any singing.  

Glad to hear Edward has moved on to mousing, always great to have a tom cat for that. Sounds like Missy has gotten use to your pets. My cats are the same if anything gets loose, so I keep an eye on them when I do. It does come in handy though if a cricket gets loose or something.

Nice, had a little lizard friend even playing on the computer. I'm amazed you got a photo that close, it must have been waiting for another mealworm.


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Jan 20, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> @Tonypace2009 Might as well, let me know if it does affect it or if all is well in the container. Haha, that would be a sight to see and hear for sure. Hopefully without the container being star shaped or covered in glitter you won't hear any singing.
> 
> Glad to hear Edward has moved on to mousing, always great to have a tom cat for that. Sounds like Missy has gotten use to your pets. My cats are the same if anything gets loose, so I keep an eye on them when I do. It does come in handy though if a cricket gets loose or something.
> 
> Nice, had a little lizard friend even playing on the computer. I'm amazed you got a photo that close, it must have been waiting for another mealworm.


I will post a picture of the completed project. I haven't committed to a plan yet I have two different routs to go with this build. Hope to have a decision after this weekend.

That lizard will almost take mealworms from my hand but the camera made noises when it auto focused so that is about the closest I could get to it with holding the camera.

these spiny lizards are speed racers and it is unusual to get within 20 feet of them.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 21, 2017)

Tonypace2009 said:


> I will post a picture of the completed project. I haven't committed to a plan yet I have two different routs to go with this build. Hope to have a decision after this weekend.
> 
> That lizard will almost take mealworms from my hand but the camera made noises when it auto focused so that is about the closest I could get to it with holding the camera.
> 
> these spiny lizards are speed racers and it is unusual to get within 20 feet of them.


Best of luck with your project then.

Yeah I know what you mean about cameras, I get the perfect macro shot setup and the final focus or shutter noises cause them to jerk ruining the shot. Maybe try a smartphone camera if you see it again as it makes no focus noise (and the "shutter" noise can often be muted too).

I bet they are, and amazing it gets so close. Perhaps it watched you from a distance, though you could only move slow, then slowly gained confidence to get close to you and your treats. Either way it is remarkable, and you did something right to gain it's trust.


----------

